

Patriot Act author prepares bill to put NSA bulk collection 'out of business'. - teawithcarl
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/10/nsa-surveillance-patriot-act-author-bill

======
a3n
> "[Party leaders] are going to have to review what kind of people they put on
> the intelligence committee. Oversight is as good as the desire of the
> chairman to do it."

Hear hear.

